# First time advice



## Chapstick (Sep 8, 2008)

Thinking of attending Oklacon, just would like some advice on what to bring/what would be pointless. Frist time attending a con


----------



## slashersivi (Sep 8, 2008)

Heya!  This will be my first time to Oklacon also, though second con ever.  Hopefully someone who has actually been to it will post, but since I'll be in the A-Frames I plan on bringing a warm sleeping bag and mah pillow, of course plenty of clothes (different layers is probably a good idea for the time of year), and the usual toiletries... not sure what you had in mind that you think "might be pointless" unless you were thinking about bringing the kitchen sink xD  Well, actually any game consoles I imagine would be rather pointless ^_^;

Look forward to meeting you,

Tory


----------



## Darkou (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, at a con you can bring:

-cheap food / a water cooker if you know where to plug it -> to save money on food.
-drinks (alcoholic or not) -> save more money
-enough clothes
-furry accessories (by that i mean fursuit parts, tails, collars etc)
-some stuff to draw / or where people can draw (sketchbooks as an example) -> it's always nice to have fun drawing or if somebody wants to write/draw a lil' something so that you have a souvenir of him/her...
-condoms and "other accessories" if you have use for 'em, i guess...
-toiletries, indeed, with your own towel to make sure you have clean stuff.
-sleeping things (pillow, plushie, etc) if you do need 'em of if they're not provided.


Hope that will help you :3


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 8, 2008)

My only advise would be to bang your head against a wall until you lose your  sense of smell. Trust me, at a con you're much better off without it.


----------



## slashersivi (Sep 8, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> My only advise would be to bang your head against a wall until you lose your  sense of smell. Trust me, at a con you're much better off without it.



My first con experience wasn't too bad in that regard... I don't think it should be much of an issue at Oklacon though since it is an outdoorsy con.


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 9, 2008)

ok i have been to oklacon here is your good advice

 bring warm clothing and warm sleepwear
 blankets and pilllows   any plushies you like... your art stuff if you arting... tolietrys { that you be soap toothpaste shampoo a towal... deoderent and perfume}...  and remember to have fun  we play epic tag


do not bring much  in the way of tech as there are limit outlets in the buildings
do not bring weapons {knife gun  hand genaids}


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 9, 2008)

One can of pepper spray, in case anyone tries to rape you.

One can of body spray, in case anyone comes within five yards of you.

One can of disinfectant, in case you have to touch anything while you're there.


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 10, 2008)

davids a werido


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 10, 2008)

:|


----------



## Little Kiyo (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't even know what I con is.... = [


----------

